#  Krankenpflege >   Probleme nach Varizen-OP >

## sogema

Am 8.2.11 wurde bei mir am rechten Bein ein Venenstripping durchgeführt. Ich habe einen Leistenschnitt und 11 kleine Schnitte vom Oberschenkel zum Schienbein. 
Die ersten Tage nach der OP fand ich noch alles normal, aber ab dem 6. Tag stellte ich dann 3 Knubbel an jeweils einem kleinen Schnitt am Schienbein und am Knöchel fest. 
Ich bekam sofort nach der OP den Kompressionstrumpf angelegt und darüber Kompressionsverbände, die ich am Abend (ich wurde ambulant behandelt) entfernen sollte. Ab dem 2. Tag sollte ich den Strumpf vor dem zu Bett gehen ablegen und nur noch am Tage für 6 Wochen tragen. 
Zu diesen Knubbeln habe ich zudem noch am Oberschenkel Schmerzen, die bis in die Leiste ziehen und auch teilweise in den Unterbauch rechts. Meine Ärtzin meinte, das wäre normal und könnte noch mind. 2 Wochen anhalten. Vor allem ist das An-und Ausziehen des Strumpfes über diese Knubbel auch sehr unangenehm. 
Ich mache mir schon ein wenig Sorgen, weil inzwischen immer verschiedene Symptome hinzukommen. Ab und an kribbelt es im Schienbein und es fühlt sich an, als ziehen kalte Schauer durch das Bein.
Trotz des Tragens des Kompressionsstrumpfes wird mein Bein aber im Laufe des Tages immer dicker, das spüre ich daran, dass der Strumpf immer enger wird und ich fühle mich damit wie im Schraubstock. Bin dann nur noch froh, wenn ich ihn abends ablegen kann, was ich als sehr angenehm und erleichternd empfinde. 
Nun frage ich mich, ist der Strumpf evtl. zu eng oder zu kurz, ich trage einen Oberschenkelsstrumpf und ich soll ihn bis in die Leiste hochziehen. Da sitzt er aber nicht lange und drückt sehr unangenehm an den dort schmerzenden Stellen im Oberschenkel.  
 Die Strümpfe habe ich dort, wo ich sie bekommen habe, auch nochmal vorgestellt, aber man sagt mir, daß sie passen, ich muss sie nur höher ziehen (toll, wenn sie aber bald wieder tiefer rutschen :Angry: ) 
Jetzt wüßte ich gerne, ob ich nur mehr Geduld bräuchte, ob es an den evtl. doch falsch angepassten Strümpfen liegt oder kann es sein, daß es an Lymphstauungen liegt (so bezeichnete die Ärtzin die Knubbel)?

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Sogema,
meine Venen-OP ist schon fast 15 Jahre her, ich hatte an beiden Beinen insgesamt 60 Schnitte. Deine Probleme hatte ich selber nicht, bin aber hier im Forum schon auf einige Frauen gestoßen, die ähnliche Probleme wie du hatten. Da wurde festgestellt, dass die "Knubbel" wirklich mit der Zeit verschwinden, und auch die Lymphstauungen verschwinden wieder und das Bein wird mit der Zeit nicht mehr so dick. Wenn es kribbelt, könnte ein Nerv beschädigt worden sein bei der OP, was durchaus vorkommen kann, der Nerv verheilt jedoch mit der Zeit auch wieder. 
Wenn der Kompressionsstrumpf von einem guten Sanitätshaus angepasst wurde, kann es eigentlich nicht an dem liegen. Sollte er wirklich falsch angepasst sein, würdest du es wohl schneller feststellen, nicht erst, wenn das Bein im Laufe des Tages wegen der Lymphstauungen anschwillt. 
Ich würde sagen: Hab Geduld, es dauert seine Zeit, und leg so oft wie möglich tagsüber das Bein hoch.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## sogema

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich war inzwischen am Freitag nochmal in dem Sanitätshaus und mein Bein wurde nochmal ausgemessen und mein Strumpf war tatsächlich zu klein. Nun habe ich einen größeren bekommen und dieser reicht auch bis zum Oberschenkel/Leiste. Dieses eingezwängte GEfühl ist fort und mit diese Strumpf fühle ich mich wesentlich wohler. 
Die Knubbel sind immer noch da, schmerzen mal mehr, mal weniger. Nun werde ich mich wohl erstmal in Geduld üben und wenn die 6 Wochen, die ich den Strumpf tragen soll, vorbei sind und die Knubbel noch da sind, dann werde ich mich nochmals bei meiner Ärtzin vorstellen. Ich habe nämlich ansonsten erst wieder in 3 Monaten einen KOntrolltermin bekommen. 
LG
Sogema

----------


## befima

Hallo Sogema,
ich google gerade mal etwas verzweifelt herum, ob da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen nach einer Krampfader-OP hat wie ich...
Bin am 12.04.11 operiert worden und kann inzwischen von ähnlichen Symptomen wie Du berichten.
Knubbel an mehreren Schnittstellen, Kribbeln (im Fuß), (Kälte)Schauer durch's ganze Bein, oft fühlt sich der Oberschenkel ganz stramm/gespannt an, seit ein paar Tagen schmerzt der Leistenschnitt und gefühlt verbreitet sich der Schmerz "nach oben"....
Bin 3 Wochen krankgeschrieben gewesen, habe mich viel bewegt, sonst das Bein hochgelagert & gekühlt.
Nun habe ich 3 Tage wieder gearbeitet und mir graust es etwas vor der nächsten Woche, denn mein Beruf ist im Büro / vorwiegend sitzend....
FRAGE an Dich: haben die weiteren Wochen Besserung gebracht? Oder hast Du vielleicht (ausser Geduld zu haben) noch einen anderen Tip für mich??
Freue mich auf eine Antwort ;-)
LG Befima

----------


## sogema

Hallo Befima, 
meine Knubbel sind inzwischen alle verschwunden. Lt. Arzt bräuchte ich nun auch keinen Kompressionsstrumpf mehr. Seither habe ich aber Probleme mit meinem Fuß und dem Unterschenkel. Ständig geschwollen, Schmerzen auf dem Fußrücken. Phlebologe sagt, keine Durchblutungsstörungen, Orthopäde sagt, Nachwirkungen der Venen-Op, weiterhin Kompressionsstrumpf tragen und viel Geduld haben.  
Z.Zt. bin ich wirklich mutlos, Sport macht mir Probleme, weil der Schuh am dicken Fuß schmerzt, laufen draussen ebenfalls.
Muß sagen, solche Probleme hatte ich vor der OP nicht und ich frage mich, hätte ich lieber die Krampfadern belassen sollen. Mit denen hatte ich solche Beschwerden jedenfalls nicht, außer daß sie nicht schön aussahen und ich nur ab und zu mal gegen Abend einen etwas geschwollenen Fuß hatte.

----------


## Nachtigall

Ja, das ist wirklich blöd mit dem geschwollenen Fuß und Unterschenkel. Aber das braucht viel Geduld. Du solltest den Fuß nicht so viel belasten, nur was sein muss, und unbedingt oft hochlegen! Trag weiter den Kompressionsstrumpf, wie es der Arzt sagt. Wenn du sagst, es sei ohne OP besser gewesen, dann kann ich nur sagen: Sei froh, dass du diese Krampfadern los bist, denn sie hätten sich mit der Zeit wesentlich verschlimmern können, dann wäre eine OP viel komplizierter gewesen. 
Weiterhin gute Besserung!

----------

